# 2 Canvas übereinander



## Solor (11. Apr 2012)

Morgen alle zusammen,

ich hab da ein kleines problem. Und zwar habe ich zwei Canvas, eins, das Mausklicks abfangen soll und dann noch eins, auf dem ich einen Hintergrund zeichne. Das Problem ist, dass ich nur eins im 
"Vordergrund" haben kann. Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit, das irgendwie zu beheben???

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus
Solor


----------



## bERt0r (11. Apr 2012)

Öhm, du arbeitest mit AWT? Warum nicht Swing?
Und wieso brauchst du ein zweites Canvas? Ein Canvas kann gleichzeitig sowohl ein Hintergrundbild zeichnen als auch Mausklicks abfangen.
Jedenfalls gibt es das JLayeredPane. Mit dem kann man Komponenten übereinander lagern.


----------



## Solor (11. Apr 2012)

Nun ja, ich hatte mich noch nicht mit Swing beschäftigt und dachte, es ginge auch mit AWT. Ich habs jetz so gemacht wie du geschrieben hast... Klappt bestens. Dankeschön


----------

